# Knight MK85 need new stock



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for finding a replacement stock for my MK85? The wood stock has cracked. I would prefer a wood replacement if one can be found.

Any Ideas?

Thank you


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

bobs gun & tackle ( hastings ) use to reproduce them given your old stock, they had a duplicator machine.........

dont know if they still do it or not.

I might look at some of the muzzleloading sites as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Try Knight themselves, never know. Also Gunparts corp in New York might have some thing. If you get desperate for a synthetic I might have one kicking around if I look.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=529840&chrSuperSKU=&MC=&CatID=&mySort=


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

Thanks fellas

I will have to see about the "sanding/final fitting" part though.


----------

